# Living While Leaning



## QueenofSquats (Jan 24, 2003)

This is my new journal, real, fun and happening from Jan 27th, 2003


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 27, 2003)

JAN 27, 2003:

After six months of trying various diets went through lots of errors, gained muscle, fat and strength.

GOALS FROM TODAY:

*Find the right balance of nutrients for my body.
*To be consistent in my eating plan.
*Gain more strength.
*Have lots of energy through out the day & for my   active lifestyle and work. (personal trainer &   yoga instructor).
*Make peace with my eating plan and be satisfied  with my meal choices.
*Find permenant solutions for following  bodybuilding lifestyle & still able to travel,  socialize and have fun with friends. 
*Learn more & more about bodybuilding nutrition.

New phase of learning and a fresh start.


All the products in my diet are organic and unsweetened.

My previous diets have taught me, not to go low on calories, it backfires and I get so hungry that I overeat.


TODAYS MEALS:
M1: 1 whole + 3 whites
2 slices Ezielkiel bread
veggies
1tsp peanut butter & 1tsp almond butter
1/2cup soya with coffee & stevia

C24 P31.46 F12

WORKOUT:
GAINED STRENGTH

BICEP/TRICEP (SUPERSET)
HAMMER CURLS 12/20 12/25 8/30
TRICEP OVERHEAD 12/35 12/35 8/40
INCLINE CURLS 14/15 12/20 8/25
TRICEP EXTENSIONS 14/75 12/85 10/90
LYING CABLE CURLS 12/65 12/65 12/65
DIPS
1 SET OF CONCENTRATION CURLS 12/20
1 SET OF BARBELL CURLS 12/30
TRICEP ROPE & CABLE EXTENSION 1 SET OF EACH 12/65

GREAT WORKOUT, TRICEPS BURNING  

HAD SHAKE
M2: 1scoop plain whey
    1Tbsp Flaxmeal
    1tsp flaxoil
    glutamine

did 15mins cardio bike

M3:2 Ezielkiel bread
   6 whites 
   1tsp peanut butter
   1slice soya cheese
   salad with red wine vinager
   1oz avocado

C24 P31.86 F11.36

M4:2 slice Eziekiel bread
   3oz lean minced turkey breast
  (cooked with hot chilles/herbs)
   2tsp flaxoil
   salad
C23 P32 F12.01

M5: SAME
C23 P32 F12.01

SNACK: 2Tbsp half and half with coffee
C3 P1 F6  

M6: SAME AS M3:

C100 22%
P188 42%
F72  36%

CAL 1802

SUPPLEMENTS:
Multivitamin, Calcium, BCAA, Glutamine.

I finally found an alternative from whey to bake and make pancakes and crepes with (PURE SOYA ISOLATE), it really fills me up also have started having unsweetened coconut (MCT), which does make me more energized.

great day today, feel grounded with my plan after a long time.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 27, 2003)

STARTING STAT:

WEIGHT 108
CHEST 33
WAIST 25
HIPS 33
ARMS 10.5
CALVES 13.5
THIGHS 20 
ABS 28.5
(PROBLEM SPOTS THIGHS & ABS, WENT TO REDUCE FROM BOTH OF THESE AREAS)
(GAIN FROM CHEST/HIPS & ARMS)


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 27, 2003)

Queen...I'm glad your starting a new journal...I said I would PM you but I'll enetr my comments here:

"Focus on eating and training for the health benefits.  Think about what you're doing and how it is making you healthier regardless of what the scale or mirror portrays.  You are becomming healthier.  That should be the focus.  Don't eliminate categories of foods...don't think of your eating as a diet...and most of all....come to terms that we all have different body types and that's what makes us all unique.  Our bodies need food and if we restrict ourselves too much...our bodies are smart and sooner or later it will catch up to us...we OVEREAT"

I hope this helps.  You may also want to dress less revealing...ie. avoiding the skimpy workout gear and limit time spent in front of a mirror.  You can achieve balance...just focus on how you feel....treat the food you eat as fuel for your body.  Your body needs all kinds of foods...protein, carbs, fats, and a treat now and then.

You can do it....good luck...I'm going to be a regular here in your journal so do me proud


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 31, 2003)

I am eating clean and six meals, I am keeping my diet same till April, as work and life is getting very busy, and to keep things simple on this end eating the same will help me focus on other things in my life.

six meals 
carbs: ezielkiel products, veggies
protein: chicken breast, eggs, whey & soya products
fat: oils, avaocado, almond, peanut butter, coconut, half & half

C60
P185
F72

This is mostly what I am following, we still visit the forum, but wouldn't post consistenly.

Cheers


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey!
Where have you been? Dang! Looks like you are getting some 'normalcy' to your diet...now you are freee to help me?

Keep it up and keep in touch!


----------



## Yanick (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey QoS.  I've been gone for a while, and now that i'm back looks like you left, lol.

Like Burner said, keep in touch and keep most definitely keep it up.


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 24, 2003)

Guys I think she's gone...haven't read a posy in like 3 or 4 weeks from her


----------



## QueenofSquats (Feb 25, 2003)

Hey Guys,
Thanks for thinking about me, I have been checking the forum on and off, have been training really hard and going overboard on cardio 45-60 minutes everyday,training is going great. (have been a bit frustrated as working really hard, and still have quite a bit of bf on the abs???)

Have been reading alot about nutrition, will start posting again from this week, how is everyone doing, FF how the preparation coming along?
Yan, I read some stuff from you in the CKD forum (which I tried too? sucked...)
Burner! anymore pictures or travel plans?
Cheers guys, I will post soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2003)

no pictures.....
No travel.....
Too fat...too broke.

I've got about 5 weeks of class left, then I should be able to hit the gym with consistancy again....it
Its hit-n-miss right now.


And the only real planned trip is for December for another diving vacation. I thik we are planning on going to Belize this year if the $$ is right.

Glad that you are still around!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey Burner, 
whats happening, are you still working at the club? what are you studying? hope things work out for you


----------

